# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Uygur yazar, Çin hapishanesinde öldü

## ceyda

*

Uygur yazar, Çin hapishanesinde öldü
Uygur yazar Nurmehmet Yasin'in, Çin'deki ağır hapishane şartlarından dolayı öldüğü açıklandı


Ünlü Uygur yazar Nurmehmet Yasin'in, Çin'deki hapishane şartlarının ağırlığından dolayı öldüğü açıklandı.

Uluslararası Af Örgütü tarafından yapılan açıklamada, Nurmehmet Yasin'in 2011 yılında Doğu Türkistan'daki Shaya hapishanesinde ölmesine rağmen, ölümüyle ilgili bilginin kendilerine yeni ulaştığı belirtildi. Af Örgütü, kendisinden haber alınamadığı için öldüğü düşünülen yazar hakkında Çin yönetimi tarafından açıklama yapılması istendi.

Nurmehmet Yasin, Kaşgar'da bir dergide yayınlanan ''Beyaz Güvercin'' adlı hikayesinde ''bölücülük'' yaptığı gerekçesiyle tutuklanmış ve 10 yıl hapse mahkum edilmişti.

Ölümü hakkında kesin bilgi olmayan yazarın, Çin'deki ağır hapishane şartları altında hastalığı nedeniyle öldüğü tahmin ediliyor.

Öte yandan, Af Örgütü, Çin yönetiminin Uygurları hapishanelerde ''yavaş ölüm''e terk ettiğini söyledi.*

----------

